# Texlax hair - Show your wet hair



## jade998 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I know there are some texlaxed ladies out their and I think that sometimes, after the air drying, blowdrying, rollersetting - It is really hard to really see if my hair looks like your's - So how about a gallery of Texlaxed wet hair and then it is easier to ask questions about what people do to their hair.

I will start it off.






I am a 90% air dry person, with a Giovanni direct sealed with caster oil, and maintained through the week with Aveda USC.





On special occasions - Rollerset with REDKEN SMOOTH DOWN DETANGLING CREAM with caster oil, and then use my Fhi, maintain during the week with Aveda USC.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Dec 20, 2007)

My shot lol, I'm actully some weeks post in this pic












I overprocessed my roots in this pic


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Dec 20, 2007)

Awww both of your heads are pretty and thick!


----------



## sareca (Dec 20, 2007)

< dripping wet





< squeezed 





< dry


----------



## dlewis (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jade998 (Dec 20, 2007)

sareca, How do you get your hair to dry like that, it looks beautiful. Dlewis and IntoMyhair you hair is beautiful. I wish I could get my hair a little more "silkier" for lack of a better word, it sometimes looks rough.


----------



## lovenharmony (Dec 20, 2007)

Check the lower left pic in my siggy. I also have more in my fotki


----------



## IntoMyhair (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyone's hair looks so beautiful. Texlaxing is such a good thing.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 20, 2007)

jade998 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know there are some texlaxed ladies out their and I think that sometimes, after the air drying, blowdrying, rollersetting - It is really hard to really see if my hair looks like your's - So how about a gallery of Texlaxed wet hair and then it is easier to ask questions about what people do to their hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Dec 20, 2007)

Bumping....I wanna see more!!!  

Good thread.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 20, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> jade998 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies,
> ...


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm texlaxed.... my avatar is my wet hair


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 20, 2007)

Here you go...sorry I couldn't figure out how to make it bigger:

View attachment 7937


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 20, 2007)

This was when I was about 80% texlaxed:











I just did a corrective (somewhat) on Tuesday and now I am about 40% texlaxed... and I love it. It is soooooooo much easier to handle and deal with.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 20, 2007)

jade998 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know there are some texlaxed ladies out their and I think that sometimes, after the air drying, blowdrying, rollersetting - It is really hard to really see if my hair looks like your's - So how about a gallery of Texlaxed wet hair and then it is easier to ask questions about what people do to their hair.
> 
> ...




check my siggy pics xx


----------



## sareca (Dec 20, 2007)

jade998 said:


> sareca, How do you get your hair to dry like that, it looks beautiful. Dlewis and IntoMyhair you hair is beautiful. I wish I could get my hair a little more "silkier" for lack of a better word, it sometimes looks rough.



That picture was the final result from my oil rinsing tutorial, but the curls only form like that when I haven't combed my hair in a few washes.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 20, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> Soliel185 said:
> 
> 
> > never used it but i think its Aveda Universal Styling Creme...used as a leave in...i may be wrong...maybe the ladies who have used can chip in
> ...


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine is in my siggie...that's damp, 75% dry


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, I can't figure out how to resize my pics. erplexed


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 20, 2007)

purty sunshine


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 20, 2007)

mine's is my siggy


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2007)

Many of you have already seen mine but I'll see if I can dig one up....

ETA: Here it is


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually just switched over to texlaxed (texturized pic in my siggy). I'm no longer a texturized gal. Sorry I don't have any pics---YET!! Right now I'm wearing flat twists that I put in soon after texlaxing. I wanted to go a little looser than my texturized hair and it worked. 

...in the meantime I'm trying to develop a new regimen to help my hair with these chemicals now. What do you ladies use for moisture? Also are any of you wash n' goers?


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 20, 2007)

This one is kinda old.  From um..May I think.  I will post a new one for the HYH update because my curl/wave pattern has gone kind of insane.

Also please forgive the crap quality I didn't have a Digicam yet.


----------



## MsAngie (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried to post a pic of my wet hair in a pony tail, but it didn't work.  
Here's a link to mine: http://public.fotki.com/MsAngie/curls--buns-/curlyponytail.html


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Softresses (Dec 20, 2007)

Airdryed without wrapping. (Clicky to get enlarged images, I don't know how).





Another airdryed without wrapping.






HTH

Softresses


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 20, 2007)

SexySin985 said:


> This was when I was about 80% texlaxed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How do you go from 80% texlaxed to 40% texlaxed does that mean your curl is looser now? I'm sooo new to this.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 20, 2007)

*reminding myself to take a pic tomorrow*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> That picture was the final result from my oil rinsing tutorial, but the curls only form like that when I haven't combed my hair in a few washes.


 
Sareca, aint no way you are APL.  Or rather, do you mean apl when not stretched?? I drool over your hair every time I see your sig.  Hope that doesn't creep you out


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll take one tomorrow.  Though I should wash my hair now (since I am up). 

Oh well, I dont feel like getting wet.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's a one , this was a couple of days ago


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 24, 2007)

I want to preface this post by saying: "*YES this is texlaxed hair!*". I left the relaxer on for 10+ minutes to correct/elongate my previous texturizer. I'm thankful my hair is resistant to chemicals because my hair really should be bone straight with all the chemicals I've used these past 2 months!   











...okay I've taken up enough space...more pics are in my album...


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 24, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> I want to preface this post by saying: "*YES this is texlaxed hair!*". I left the relaxer on for 10+ minutes to correct/elongate my previous texturizer. I'm thankful my hair is resistant to chemicals because my hair really should be bone straight with all the chemicals I've used these past 2 months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow....I thought I was the only one. I'm sorry. I can't help you, though.


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 24, 2007)

Isis said:


> Many of you have already seen mine but I'll see if I can dig one up....
> 
> ETA: Here it is


 
You're hair is beautiful!!! I would love just six inches of that!


----------



## Isis (Dec 24, 2007)

shorthairforever said:


> You're hair is beautiful!!! I would love just six inches of that!


Thank you!


----------



## Suerte (Dec 24, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Here's a one , this was a couple of days ago




I love your haircolor! Is it natural or henna or rinse or permanent dye? My hair is a mishmash of colors.

Ladies... I might be joining the Tex-Lax club myself. I have been contemplating mini chopping up to an even APL and texlaxing and then really sticking to my program.

I've been reading the tex lax threads and well... things look nice over there.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 14, 2008)

My drooling! Everyone's hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 14, 2008)

This is from February:


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 14, 2008)

^^Beautiful!I like the color 2.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 14, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> I actually just switched over to texlaxed (texturized pic in my siggy). I'm no longer a texturized gal. Sorry I don't have any pics---YET!! Right now I'm wearing flat twists that I put in soon after texlaxing. I wanted to go a little looser than my texturized hair and it worked.
> 
> ...in the meantime I'm trying to develop a new regimen to help my hair with these chemicals now. What do you ladies use for moisture? Also are any of you wash n' goers?




hey sweetie,

do you still have your telaxing how to folder available? If so, could you share it with me, please?

tia,
tishee


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are my pictures. These are old. It looks totally different now.
 The brown stuff on my shoulders in bentonite clay (that stuff is messy)


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2008)

turnergirl said:


> Here are my pictures. These are old. It looks totally different now.
> The brown stuff on my shoulders in bentonite clay (that stuff is messy)


 
Your hair is beautiful! I want mine to look like that. What are you texlaxing with and how long are you leaving it on?


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Your hair is beautiful! I want mine to look like that. What are you texlaxing with and how long are you leaving it on?


 
Thank you. I texlax with Elasta QP regular for 15 minutes. This was after a corrective. My hair is extremely reistant to relaxer especially if I am using a lye relaxer so it stayed curly.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 18, 2008)

^^Gorgeous!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 18, 2008)

turnergirl said:


> Thank you. I texlax with Elasta QP regular for 15 minutes. This was after a corrective. My hair is extremely reistant to relaxer especially if I am using a lye relaxer so it stayed curly.


what's your hairtype? I like the look of your hair


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Val said:


> what's your hairtype? I like the look of your hair


 
Heck if I know. When it was natural it looked like this..(a wash and go with the ultimate shrinkage.)


----------



## sunnydaze (Jun 18, 2008)

turnergirl said:


> Heck if I know. When it was natural it looked like this..(a wash and go with the ultimate shrinkage.)


 
This is such a pretty shot of you!


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> ^^Gorgeous!


 

Thank you.


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> This is such a pretty shot of you!


 
Thank you. I was shocked by this picture. I usually look crazy in all of my photos.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 18, 2008)

I love this thread!  I'll add pics later on this evening.


----------



## ButterflyBeauty (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a question for the texlax ladies. 

Has anyone gone from Natural to texlax and if so have you seen more growth and strength?

Can you still two strand twist?

 Also does anyone have a tutorial on how they texlax?

I am natural but I am really liking the look of texlax .


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 18, 2008)

ButterflyBeauty said:


> I have a question for the texlax ladies.
> 
> Has anyone gone from Natural to texlax and if so have you seen more growth and strength?
> 
> ...


 
I just went from natural to texlax. After the first texlax, I was able to twist and box braid. I slathered my hair with Aphogee 2 minute protein and let it dry. Then I applied Elasta QP mild to my hair and worked it in a little bit. I left it on for 16 minutes. The protein kept my hair from getting straight. I actually had wayyyy too much texture so I had to do 2 correctives to get it how it is now.

If you look in my album you will see the results of the first texlax which I did in January of this year.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry I don't know how to resize the pics


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 18, 2008)

*Beautiful...I'll see how my transisition goes before I see if I need to do this.Thanks for the shots.*


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are my texturized pics.  I'm 8 months post.  The first few are when my hair starts drying and shrinking up, with some leave in and coconut oil added.  The last two are we pics.


----------



## ButterflyBeauty (Jun 19, 2008)

turnergirl said:


> I just went from natural to texlax. After the first texlax, I was able to twist and box braid. I slathered my hair with Aphogee 2 minute protein and let it dry. Then I applied Elasta QP mild to my hair and worked it in a little bit. I left it on for 16 minutes. The protein kept my hair from getting straight. I actually had wayyyy too much texture so I had to do 2 correctives to get it how it is now.
> 
> If you look in my album you will see the results of the first texlax which I did in January of this year.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 19, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> ^^Beautiful!I like the color 2.



Thanks Mz. Shug!


----------



## divya (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies! 



turnergirl said:


> I just went from natural to texlax. After the first texlax, I was able to twist and box braid. I slathered my hair with Aphogee 2 minute protein and let it dry. Then I applied Elasta QP mild to my hair and worked it in a little bit. I left it on for 16 minutes. The protein kept my hair from getting straight. I actually had wayyyy too much texture so I had to do 2 correctives to get it how it is now.
> 
> If you look in my album you will see the results of the first texlax which I did in January of this year.



Love your hair! It kind of reminds me of mine in that very curly hair stays curly even after texlaxing. So many people can't tell the difference now that I'm transitioning, but I can. Your hair looks pretty much just as curly, but I'll bet you can tell the difference too.


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm currently transitioning and I think I may have to consider this texlaxing thing lol


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 19, 2008)

Here a couple of my pics of damp, texlaxed hair:


----------



## jade998 (Jul 4, 2008)

prospurr4 said:


> Here a couple of my pics of damp, texlaxed hair:


 
Your hair looks really nice and looks a little like mine. 

What conditioners do you usually use and how do you style your hair. I am looking for new inspiration apart from direct heat.


----------



## jkamiel (Jul 21, 2008)

BUMP! 

Anyone else? Or any updated photos?


----------



## Duff (Jul 21, 2008)

mine is in my siggy.....


----------



## jade998 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumping.... for more pictures and how to's...

How do you dry texlax hair without it looking frizzy?


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow I think I want to telax. What is everyone telaxing with? Or should I make a seperate thread for this.


----------



## jade998 (Jul 29, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Wow I think I want to telax. What is everyone telaxing with? Or should I make a seperate thread for this.


 
Actually what you are doing is underprocessing your hair. I prefer to use lye relaxers and at the moment using Silk elements Lye relaxer. I started adding Silk Amino Acid to mine (I got the powder form), some add olive oil to the relaxer. I basically use a mild relaxer 15mins. I am 4b, so I wasn't expecting curls, but I get waves and it is more managable for me than when it was natural. It was easier for me to be texlax as I was natural for 3 years, so I was starting from scatch.


----------



## MizaniLocs (Jul 29, 2008)

jkamiel said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else? Or any updated photos?


 

Sure. I'll bite. 

I believe I'm about 11 weeks post relaxer here:


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 29, 2008)

jade998 said:


> Your hair looks really nice and looks a little like mine.
> 
> What conditioners do you usually use and how do you style your hair. I am looking for new inspiration apart from direct heat.


 
I'm sorry jade...I'm just now seeing your post.  Thanks for the compliment.  I cowash once/week with VO5 conditioner, and I DC every 8-9 weeks with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner, during the relaxer touchup process.  My complete hair regimen is in the "About Me" section of my fotki.  For my hair styles, I have pics in my fotki; check out the "Hair Styles" and "How Is It Done?" albums.


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm texlaxed too now.
Originally texturized, but I wanted bone straight. This is what my stylist gave me 
The first picture is when my hair is wet, as it dries you see that the roots are straight and relaxed, the ends arent.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> I'm texlaxed too now.
> Originally texturized, but I wanted bone straight. This is what my stylist gave me
> The first picture is when my hair is wet, as it dries you see that the roots are straight and relaxed, the ends arent.


you hair looks beautifl and healthy metroqt! Where do you get ur hurr done?


----------



## Neith (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 25, 2008)

More pics! More pics!


You guys are helping me fight the urge to just relax ....maybe I'll hold off long enough to start texturizing or texlaxing my new growth


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 25, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> you hair looks beautifl and healthy metroqt! Where do you get ur hurr done?



Hey Kurlee! thanks!
i get my hair done at this salon on Eglinton W. in Toronto.. (I don't know if you're familiar with Toronto)

The man that owns the salon/does my hair is a rastafarian and keeps experimenting with my hair


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Hey Kurlee! thanks!
> i get my hair done at this salon on Eglinton W. in Toronto.. (I don't know if you're familiar with Toronto)
> 
> The man that owns the salon/does my hair is a rastafarian and keeps experimenting with my hair


Lol!


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 25, 2008)

The first one was after my first texlax and the second one is my last texlax. I used ORS lye for about 5 mins


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 25, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> I'm texlaxed too now.
> Originally texturized, but I wanted bone straight. This is what my stylist gave me
> The first picture is when my hair is wet, as it dries you see that the roots are straight and relaxed, the ends arent.



I  your hair!!! I'll post a pic a later.


----------



## theAlist (Aug 25, 2008)

My pic is in my siggy!

More in my fotki!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweetfacekay! your hair is so beautiful, all of you ladies hair is beautiful, I have been wanting to texlax for so long again, but I keep fighting to try to stay natural, but if it don't work I know what I will do LOL!!!!


----------



## Nonpareil (Aug 27, 2008)

There are pics in my Fotki.


----------



## Miosy (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jan 22, 2009)

yall making me want to telax


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

turnergirl said:


> Here are my pictures. These are old. It looks totally different now.
> The brown stuff on my shoulders in bentonite clay (that stuff is messy)


Wow, this is really beautiful and exactly how I want my texlaxed hair to look . I'm thinking about transitioning to texlax again. I am tired of thin fine looking hair. I want BIG hair, lol.


----------



## FeelinIt (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going to post mine when I get home.  I'm due for a wash today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

prospurr4 said:


> Here a couple of my pics of damp, texlaxed hair:


 
This is also very pretty prospurr. Love it. What's your texlax regimen, I mean, how do you actually do yours?


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 22, 2009)

See mine in my siggy. There's a bigger one in my blog here.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 22, 2009)

What is a corrective?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> What is a corrective?


 
The corrective I did on my hair was when I transitioned from using no-lye relaxers to lye relaxers. The way I did it was I relaxed my entire head of hair with the lye relaxer including the already relaxed hair so that my hair would behave a little differntly and absorb moisture better - it worked. There may be other ways to it but this is how I did mine.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is also very pretty prospurr. Love it. What's your texlax regimen, I mean, how do you actually do yours?



Thanks, Aggie!  I posted a reply to your question in your fotki guestbook.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

prospurr4 said:


> Thanks, Aggie! I posted a reply to your question in your fotki guestbook.


 
Thanks a million Prospurr. I will check it out.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks a million Prospurr. I will check it out.



You're welcome.


----------



## HeyItsHoney (Jan 24, 2009)

in my siggy


----------



## deusa80 (Aug 10, 2009)

...bumping...
anymore pics?


----------



## RosesBlack (Aug 10, 2009)

I posted in this thread ages ago. This one was taken a couple of months ago. My hair is pretty wet in this pic and put up in a messy knot thing.







And one of my hair pretty sopping. This was taken awhile back I think before I tried to give myself yarn braids.


----------



## Missi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Nightingale (Aug 11, 2009)

Better late than never.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump! Any more texlaxed pics?!


----------



## NYDee (Dec 6, 2010)

It would be nice if people mention their hair type. I think I'm a 4B and I'm planning to texlax. I would like to see how others with similar hair look like.


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok I'm a little confused about texlaxing . If you are just doing your new growth how do your does. Look gun curly? Some of you have curls like you could be natural. Is it from your telaxed hair growing out?. But wouldn't you still have some relaxed ends .  

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mstk (Dec 7, 2010)

Luckygirl81 said:


> Ok I'm a little confused about texlaxing . If you are just doing your new growth how do your does. Look gun curly? Some of you have curls like you could be natural. Is it from your telaxed hair growing out?. But wouldn't you still have some relaxed ends .
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I almost always wear buns. When I wear my out or in a ponytail, it's straight. I also tried a braidout this summer for the first time. I wouldn't wear my hair in a wash n' go type of style at the moment since about half of it is texlaxed and curly/wavy, and the other half is mostly straight. 

I'll try to remember to take a picture when I wash my hair this weekend so you can see what (my) 4B texlax texture looks like.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## mstk (Feb 4, 2011)

Re:^ I (clearly) forgot to take a picture of my hair that weekend, but did so a few weekends ago. This is what my texlaxed hair looks like where it meets the portion of my hair that was relaxed straighter. There was nothing on it at that time, I believe this was post shampoo, pre-DC.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 2, 2011)

bumping for more pics and hair types


----------



## Napp (Sep 18, 2011)

bumping for more pics


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 18, 2011)

Ladies, this post is right on time because I am actually thinking of texturizing my hair.

I have the daggone jar of Linange texturizer in my room and the only thing that is keeping me from doing it is that I don't have neutralizing shampoo and conditioner.

I want to do it because my hair is 4b and about an inch and a half from BSL and easy to manage for the most part but it gets in the way of my exercise schedule.

When I had it in mini braids, I could shampoo once and cowash the other 3 days because I like to exercise and sweat like a hog 4 days a week.

I am scared to do it because I don't want to lose my hair with the chemicals after all this growing out I have done. 

I am conflicted and don't know what road to take. :-/


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 18, 2011)

GoodMernin said:


> Ladies, this post is right on time because I am actually thinking of texturizing my hair.
> 
> I have the daggone jar of Linange texturizer in my room and the only thing that is keeping me from doing it is that I don't have neutralizing shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should make a new thread. the original is from 2009.


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 18, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Maybe you should make a new thread. the original is from 2009.



Good idea.
I think I'll do that.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 8, 2011)

turnergirl said:


> Here are my pictures. These are old. It looks totally different now.
> The brown stuff on my shoulders in bentonite clay (that stuff is messy)


 
Wow this is exactly how my wet hair looks.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## IMFOCSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Wet hair..6months post.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sckri23 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am bumping this because I need this thread to make sure I'm getting the right results.

Bump


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wet pics of my texlaxed hair


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## NGraceO (Dec 17, 2012)

My turn!!











As you can see, my hair is still HIGHLY textured. And I love it that way. I can still do all my natural styles with less difficulty, time, and breakage (sometimes). My hair txture is 4a-4b.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 17, 2012)

My avatar (for now at least!) is my my hair 50% dry with only mousse in it.


----------



## nemi95 (Feb 11, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> My turn!!
> 
> As you can see, my hair is still HIGHLY textured. And I love it that way. I can still do all my natural styles with less difficulty, time, and breakage (sometimes). My hair txture is 4a-4b.



What do use? What's your reggie? Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## CharUK (Mar 2, 2013)

NGraceO Your hair is exactly how I want mine to look when I texlax!! Could you tell me how often you do it, how long you leave it on for and which relaxer you used pretty please?

xx


----------



## NGraceO (May 11, 2013)

CharUK nemi95 I'm so late!!! So sorry! 

That pic is from November when I texlaxed for the very first time. If you're still interested, here's what I did: 

 I added spectra(i think its called that) coconut oil to my ORS normal lye relaxer. I would add about the oil to the relaxer in a 1 to 3 ratio (1 part oil to 3 parts relaxer) and that's a guestimate. Also, I parted my hair in at least five horizontal sections, and relaxed it section by section,  shampoo and conditioner and all. ummm, i left the relaxer in the sections for diff. Processing  times depending on my texture in that section, but what helped me determine this was a strand test where i took two very small sections of my vigrin hair near one of my ears and relaxed them for two different times to see which result i liked better. I ended up choosing 7 minutes baseline time(which, again, i adjusted based on the varied textures i have) and voila! hope that helps. I plan on making a thread abt soon....so ill let u know when i do. And oh!  before i neutralized (shampoo) i did the mid step protein treatment using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor which i left in for two minutes. but i think the MOST impt thing you should do is a strand test. everyones hair is diff, so its a must.


----------



## nemi95 (May 13, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> CharUK nemi95 I'm so late!!! So sorry!
> 
> That pic is from November when I texlaxed for the very first time. If you're still interested, here's what I did:
> 
> I added spectra(i think its called that) coconut oil to my ORS normal lye relaxer. I would add about the oil to the relaxer in a 1 to 3 ratio (1 part oil to 3 parts relaxer) and that's a guestimate. Also, I parted my hair in at least five horizontal sections, and relaxed it section by section,  shampoo and conditioner and all. ummm, i left the relaxer in the sections for diff. Processing  times depending on my texture in that section, but what helped me determine this was a strand test where i took two very small sections of my vigrin hair near one of my ears and relaxed them for two different times to see which result i liked better. I ended up choosing 7 minutes baseline time(which, again, i adjusted based on the varied textures i have) and voila! hope that helps. I plan on making a thread abt soon....so ill let u know when i do. And oh!  before i neutralized (shampoo) i did the mid step protein treatment using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor which i left in for two minutes. but i think the MOST impt thing you should do is a strand test. everyones hair is diff, so its a must.


How do you keep from over processing if you do it in sections, I mean if you have 4 sections do you apply product, wait 7 mins, then rinse, neutralize then do the next section? If the first section is still wet how do you guarantee no product from the 2nd section gets on the previously processed hair? I hope that makes sense. I've been natural for about 2 yrs and I'm considering a texlax at the end of the year.


----------



## NGraceO (May 13, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> How do you keep from over processing if you do it in sections, I mean if you have 4 sections do you apply product, wait 7 mins, then rinse, neutralize then do the next section? If the first section is still wet how do you guarantee no product from the 2nd section gets on the previously processed hair? I hope that makes sense. I've been natural for about 2 yrs and I'm considering a texlax at the end of the year.



nemi95 I separate and clip each section I'm not working with  away with plastic processing caps to prevent that. And yes, each section I do the complete process on (relax, shampoo, condition) before moving to the next ( I leave in the conditioner when moving to the next section)


----------



## kimpaur (Dec 27, 2013)

bump!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 27, 2013)

*turnergirl , hows the hair now?!*


----------



## kimpaur (Dec 27, 2013)

Bumping for updates


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 6, 2014)

Bumping for updates!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jobwright said:


> Bumping for updates!



The first is my texlaxed hair wet (yes that's wet) and the second is when it stretched with a blow dryer on low-medium heat.


----------



## CICI24 (Sep 17, 2015)

bump


----------

